# Which Orlando Resort?



## jlwquilter (Oct 26, 2011)

I am thinking of taking my family for a long weekend in Orlando over Memorial Day 2012.

I am using RCI.

I currently have the choice of Polynesian Isles (2 bed unit), Grand Beach I (3 bed unit), Sheraton Vistana Resort (2 bed unit) or Sheraton Vistana Resort - Fountain Villas (2 bed unit) . Cost of each is only $10-$30 difference so simply want to pick the best of the lot. There are 1 bed units at other resorts but we want at a 2 bed minimum. And NO extra housekeeping fees!

We have stayed once already at Vistana Resort (not Fountains) and enjoyed it. Well, we've mostly enjoyed all the resorts we've stayed at in Orlando!

We'll have a car and probably go to Disney once or twice. We've been dozens of times and how close/far a resort is to Disney is not that important to us.

We do like to grill and one drawback of Grand Beach I is that their site says  charcoal grills (we prefer gas). Does anyone know what they other resorts have for grills?

I'd appreciate hearing what everyone would pick if they had the same choices! Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you check Bonnet Creek?
There were a bunch of units for May in RCI a few days ago when I checked and they've got nice new gas grills.

My vote is for Bonnet Creek if you can get it, then if not I always enjoy my Vistana stays.  It's a great value and great location that can't be beat.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 26, 2011)

Bonnet Creek didn't pop. In fact, I just searched for it for ANY date - none! What the heck is up with that?? And the RCI search by resort name or ID doesn't work either. Geez.

A new resort for my date (May 25) did pop though - Cypress Pointe for a 3 bed unit. So that one is now in the running too  

Reviews are old for most of the resorts I listed  I am sure any of the resort available are fine, but I may as well get the 'best' of the bunch!


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 26, 2011)

Did you try searching Wyndham Bonnett Creek?


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 26, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> Did you try searching Wyndham Bonnett Creek?



I can't 'search' by name or resort ID. It's broken. I can only pullup FL and then page thru and NO Bonnet Creek (or Bonnett Creek) appears at all. None.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 26, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> Bonnet Creek didn't pop. In fact, I just searched for it for ANY date - none! What the heck is up with that?? And the RCI search by resort name or ID doesn't work either. Geez.



Consider yourself lucky - that place SUCKS.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Oct 27, 2011)

*SVR*

I recommend Sheraton Vistana Resort.  There are no extra fees, it is the closest resort to Disney, and is also handy to Downtown Disney for evening entertainment (e.g. Cirque du Soleil).


----------



## Detailor (Oct 28, 2011)

Antonio 8069 said:


> I recommend Sheraton Vistana Resort.  There are no extra fees, it is the closest resort to Disney, and is also handy to Downtown Disney for evening entertainment (e.g. Cirque du Soleil).



Vistana Resort is a very nice resort and very convenient to Disney but it isn't the closest RCI resort to Disney.  Sabal Palms and Royal Palms are a little closer (though most of those units are likely deposited in II rather than RCI), Wyndham's Bonnet Creek is a lot closer to the theme parks and, of course, the Disney Vacation Club resorts are rightthere on site.

Dick Taylor


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2011)

We have stayed at Orange Lake several times and enjoyed it. 
lots of stuff for the kids to do. they have 2 & 3 bedroom units. Also enjoyed HGVC Seaworld also lots for the kids and large 2 & 3 bedroom units. Never used grills so can't help you there. We also enjoyed very large 2 bedroom unit at HGVC International Drive, but don't think there was much there for the kids. All were trades thru RCI Weeks. We never had to pay any additional fees at any of them.

Suzanne


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I decided to go with the Cypress Pointe Resort 3 bed unit.  We haven't stayed here before I figure it's a good time to try it


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Detailor said:


> Vistana Resort is a very nice resort and very convenient to Disney but it isn't the closest RCI resort to Disney.  Sabal Palms and Royal Palms are a little closer (though most of those units are likely deposited in II rather than RCI), Wyndham's Bonnet Creek is a lot closer to the theme parks and, of course, the Disney Vacation Club resorts are rightthere on site.
> 
> Dick Taylor



Cypress Pointe Resort, Grande Villas Resort & Westgate Blue Tree are all closer to DTD/Disney parks than those you listed.  They are all less than a mile, with easy access without having to deal with any I-4 intersections.  Just saying.

I see you are trying CPR  - you should enjoy it & really love the planned community it sits in for the easy access to restaurants, stores & shops with no car required. A rare for the Orlando area pedestrian friendly area with plenty of services.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, I messed that up! I thought I finalized the Cypress Pointe exchange - even cancelled an exchange I had that needed to be cancelled, to free up the exchange fee - but when I went into my RCI account today, it's not there. The coupon balance is so I didn't lose that. And the unit is no longer available on line.

Grand Beach I is still there as well as the 2 bed unit resorts. But I'm taking this as a sign to hold off a bit longer and see if what else pops.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2011)

*Cypress Pointe Resort Is Outstanding.*




jlwquilter said:


> I decided to go with the Cypress Pointe Resort 3 bed unit.  We haven't stayed here before I figure it's a good time to try it


Cypress Pointe Resort was our 1st timeshare, & our 2002 vacation there was our very 1st at a timeshare resort. We bought it sight-unseen.  When we showed up & checked in, it had a very strong _Wow!_ factor -- & it still does today. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We own there -- floating 3BR lock-off unit, diamond season, EEY.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2011)

*Grand Beach is Semi-Outstanding.*




jlwquilter said:


> Grand Beach I is still there as well as the 2 bed unit resorts. But I'm taking this as a sign to hold off a bit longer and see if what else pops.


The Grand Beach units are exceptionally nice -- spacious & luxurious. 

The resort location is not that great -- across Rt. 535 from Vistana Orlando property (i.e., not all that far from Disney, etc.), but not within convenient walking distance of anything. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We snagged back-to-back _Instant Exchange_ weeks in a 3BR Grand Beach unit & a 3BR Grande Villas Resort unit in January 2010.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Detailor (Oct 29, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> Cypress Pointe Resort, Grande Villas Resort & Westgate Blue Tree are all closer to DTD/Disney parks than those you listed.  They are all less than a mile, with easy access without having to deal with any I-4 intersections.  Just saying.



Yep, you're correct about closeness to DTD compared with my list, of course, but not the theme parks.  So I'm guessing that you were referring to the OP's list of resorts rather than the resorts from my list that you quoted.  But Vistana Resort is about the same distance to the parks are are the resorts that you noted, also without using I-4.   
BTW, Cypress Pointe Resort is a great little resort, IMO.

Dick Taylor


----------

